# Maine **** cats



## jonnygti (Apr 23, 2008)

hi i've looking at these beautiful cats on the web and was wondering if any one has any?
If so do they mix well with other cats or are they solitary? 
thanks:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

there are a few people on here with them. they are my fav breed! and there is one for sale on the forum! balck and whiete!


----------



## jonnygti (Apr 23, 2008)

stunning arent they i also love Bengals:mf_dribble:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

jonnygti said:


> stunning arent they i also love Bengals:mf_dribble:


my dads fav breeeed


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I've got 2 MC's, great cats, very chatty and very Big
Heres Dan










And Artie










Both together


----------



## jonnygti (Apr 23, 2008)

what is their temp like hogboy? p.s.their gorgous


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have a Silver tabby **** he is a big wuss and is terrified of one of my female cats. He totally adores me but ignores the rest of the family. I believe this isnt how most of them are though. Mines just special:lol2:

Elmo whos grown a lot since this photo


----------



## jonnygti (Apr 23, 2008)

also how much bigger than a standard domestic?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I have a Silver tabby **** he is a big wuss and is terrified of one of my female cats. He totally adores me but ignores the rest of the family. I believe this isnt how most of them are though. Mines just special:lol2:


lol.. ''special''


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

jonnygti said:


> what is their temp like hogboy? p.s.their gorgous


 
Very good natured, but not lap cats.
They won't come and sit on your lap, but do follow you around the house
more like dogs in that way.
Dan always 'Helps' while i'm cleaning out the snakes, also loves to jump in their tubs, and get covered in aspen.
We have 2 moggies, and they do seem to get along pretty well.


----------



## jonnygti (Apr 23, 2008)

my ginger tom like to follow me around like a shadow


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

I used to have 2 maine ***** and they were both affectionate in fact my male cat would sit on my lap every chance he got.

He used to sit on my shoulder every morning when I shaved to go to work that was when he was a kitten, I don't think he understood when he was too big to do it anymore.

And they both loved to sit on the edge of the bath when i was in it.

Never realised how much i miss them and their antics, the male died aged 15 and the female outlived him by 2 years.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Maine ***** have been described as having a laidback temperament and every one I've ever met has been like that. I spent 3 weeks going around America (Arizona and Florida) looking at Maine ***** (my friend was importing a new stud and breeding queen to bring in new lines) and everywhere I went they were in multi-cat households without any problems. My friend has bred them for about 20 years and when I was a regular visitor to her house she had about 20 of them in her house and 5 moggies and never had a problem!!.

So yes, they get on well with other cats.

Bengals, on the other hand, don't mix so well in multi-cat households as they are a very dominant breed and can become v ery jealous of other cats.


----------



## jonnygti (Apr 23, 2008)

can anyone tell me size wize compared to a moggy?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Maine ***** generally weigh 13lb plus, probably the average for a male would be 16-17lb and a few manage to get over 20lb, but often that is fat. ***** should _never_ be fat cats. They should be long and rangy and the weight is as much from the boning as they are a big boned cat. Legs like tree trunks come to mind! :lol2: The father of the breeding queen my friend chose in Arizona had a head that was almost as big as hers!! She had been breeding them for about 5 or more years at that point and even she was gobsmacked at the size of him.

When we walked into the house in Florida to look at the kitten she was buying to be her new stud cat - this one was lying on the coffee table. He is the full, but older brother, to the one she bought and he was the length of the coffee table, we laid 3 A4 size magazines along the table and he was that length, not including his tail.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

jonnygti said:


> stunning arent they i also love Bengals:mf_dribble:


I think a combo of the two would be pretty cool.As both breed are a fair size.Has it been done already ?.Anyone got one ?.










*x*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, but imao you'd ruin a great breed - the ****! :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

feorag said:


> Sorry, but imao you'd ruin a great breed - the ****! :lol2:


I'm not on about replacing them:Na_Na_Na_Na: the maine **** will still exsist:2thumb:.Just think maybe a new BIG cat breed could be made from the combo.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know and that's why I said it!


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

*we are selling a maine ****!!!*

we have a maine **** for sale and he is gorgeous!! sits on our laps and loves affection, and yes he does follow us about lol. here is the link to our classifieds add. he is now £200.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/358176-maine-****-kitten-5-months.html

thanks cheryl and mick


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I would love a maine ****, they are one of my favourites. I love the bigger cats, I aim to have a maine **** and a Norwegian Forest Cat at some point. I have a Ragdoll at the moment and he is really big lazy and soppy!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

spike n thorn said:


> we have a maine **** for sale and he is gorgeous!! sits on our laps and loves affection, and yes he does follow us about lol. here is the link to our classifieds add. he is now £200.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/358176-maine-****-kitten-5-months.html
> 
> thanks cheryl and mick


Yes, I saw you'd reduce the price! :whistling2:


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> Yes, I saw you'd reduce the price! :whistling2:


 
lol we are keeping him now and seeing if there is a way round the allergy, selling him will be our very last resort as we do love him so much! trying a remedy someone suggested and see what happens, fingers crossed


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

i have a maine **** cross her mum was a full pedigree, got out and mated with the local tom ooooops


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

spike n thorn said:


> lol we are keeping him now and seeing if there is a way round the allergy, selling him will be our very last resort as we do love him so much! trying a remedy someone suggested and see what happens, fingers crossed


That's good to know! :2thumb:

The Petal Cleanse is supposed to be excellent.

Years ago a lot of research was done in America and firstly they discovered that by spritzing a cat daily with distilled water reduced the allergens (which are actually skin - not the cat hair), then they discovered that a monthly bath worked just the same and suddenly a lot of people who'd never been able to be around cats could keep them as pets.

Also people do de-sensitise to cats if they are constantly around them if you can just persevere for a bit longer. 

My husband has mild allergies which he keeps under control with a Becotide inhaler. This condition only arose after we got our cats - he was fine before that when we had dogs. He is OK with our semi longhaired cats (and at one time we had 10 of them), but after a hour in my friend's house with her 4 Burmese and he is struggling a bit. She, on the other hand has severe asthma and is fine around her Burmese, but less than an hour of being in my house she has to use her emergency inhaler!

My friend married a guy who was allergic to cats and she had about 10 of them too, although when she was living at home they were all kept outdoors because her dad was allergic to them. When he first went to cat shows with her, he could only be in the show hall for half an hour and he was in real trouble - his eyes would go red and water and he couldn't breathe. Eventually they married, got a house and she brought all but her male stud cats into the house and now he's fine. He spends all day in the show hall without problems.

So hang in, try the Petal Cleans and give your daughter a chance -she might very well de-sensitise to the cat and have a wonderful pet.


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

thankyou i will  she seems to of been better on piriton but i would rather use something alot kinder for her as she is so young (22months) so i shall see if she can use this petal cleanse. her eyes would constantly water but for the past few days this seems to of eased off? fingers crossed as Odin is a big softy really, he has it in for me at the moment and keeps trying to trip me up or bite my ankles and doesnt do that to my OH lol but i say its his way of playing with mummy lol.

shall let you know if this petal cleanse works for my baby girl, thankyou : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, please do. I hope your daughter can de-sensitise, because lots of people do, but the Petal Cleanse should help! :2thumb:

My 12 year old granddaughter has to take Piriton every time she comes to stay with us (she lives in Scotland so shes here 24/7 whenever she comes!) as her eyes go very red and water - yet she has one of my Somalis living with her and Keisha sleeps on her bed every night with no problems??


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

feorag said:


> Maine ***** generally weigh 13lb plus, probably the average for a male would be 16-17lb and a few manage to get over 20lb, but often that is fat. ***** should _never_ be fat cats. They should be long and rangy and the weight is as much from the boning as they are a big boned cat. http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/cat photos/Stripies20JD1.jpg


My OHs parents Maine **** is beautiful


















Thats him next to a 2 litre bottle of coke - and he was only about 6 months old at the time! His dad weighed 23lbs and while I didn't see him in the flesh in his pictures he was far from tubby, and was completely gorgeous. Not sure how much Sam weighs at the moment, he's about 2 now and I swear he gets bigger every time I see him!


----------

